# 24 valve or 12 valve



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

I know I'm gonna take some crap for this dumb questions, but... I have a 2003 Jetta GLI. How do I tell if it's 12 valve or 24 valve? Thanks.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 24 valve or 12 valve (GLI_Joe)*

it's a 24v


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks. How do you know? The year?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (GLI_Joe)*

yeah any 2003 gli is a 24v


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks dude.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Any VR6 after 2002.5 is a 24V. They made 12V version the first part of 2002, then released the 24V version half-way through the year.


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: (stascom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stascom* »_Any VR6 after 2002.5 is a 24V. They made 12V version the first part of 2002, then released the 24V version half-way through the year.

That's interesting. I wonder why they did that. I bought my car new and it is allegedly a 2003 but I've had a couple of reasons to wonder about that fact. Firstly, when I changed the battery last, the autoparts store and a couple of garages thought I needed a different battery according to their computers. When I bought that battery it was nothing like the one I needed. The one in my car was the one listed for a 2002. Also, I have this CEL problem related to the cat. I'm told there's a software glitch in Jetta through 2002 that causes that only my car isn't covered because mine's a 2003. I'm wondering if I somehow got a late 2002 model that they passed off as 2003.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (GLI_Joe)*

Just look for the engine code the 24 valve 2.8l VR6 is a BDF. Codes are in the trunk well, on a label on the engine/ stamped on the engine and in the owner's warranty book.


----------



## dombey (Oct 12, 2009)

This may be a really dumb question, but if my car is a 2.8 (2004 Passat) why does the engine say 3.0 on the top cover?


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (dombey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dombey* »_This may be a really dumb question, but if my car is a 2.8 (2004 Passat) why does the engine say 3.0 on the top cover?


Your 2004 Passat, assuming it's a GLX, should be a 2.8L 90-deg V6, not a 15-deg VR6. IIRC, this is the corporate V6 shared with the Audi A4 & A6. Not sure when Audi switched to the 3.0 V6 or if VW ever put the 3.0 V6 in the Passat.


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (red72914)*

MkIVs do used a reversed terminal/post battery versus the standard configuration. This places the posts towards the back of the battery top. I know Optima (Red Top) and Interstate make a reverse post battery, it makes fitment 100x easier.
As for the VR6, Europe got the 2.8 24v from the start of MkIV production on the 4motion models. The US continued with a revised version of the 2.8 12v with factory variable runner manifold (VW Motorsports VSR/Schrick VGI) until 2002.5 when the US got the 2.8 24v in the GTI and 2003-early 2004 GLIs (not to be confused with the 1.8t body kit/BBS/Recaro GLIs). IIRC, 24v GTIs & GLIs are all 6spd manual as well.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (GLI_Joe)*

I wouldn't worry too much about what the shop said, unless it's a VW stealership. Few shops know their VDubs. I recently purchased one (2002.5 VR6 Jetta GLX, auto with TipTronic btw), and got a warranty. I also got a couple of free oil changes. Figured I would go ahead and use their ****ty oil for AutoRx flush. Well, it took them 2 hours to get it done, because they couldn't find the right oil filter (and also had to get oil, they didn't have in stock. it was a GM dealership). I also had my warranty shop (also GM but a different one) replace a few things in my car (oil pan, right axle, fix my rain detectors), every job required them taking the car to VW dealership, and ordering parts 3 days away. So if they were to tell me something about MY car, I would take it with a grain of salt, and would come here for consultation first.







But w/e, I get free parts and labor










_Modified by stascom at 7:07 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Good places to start:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Passat
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Jetta
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Golf_GTI
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VR6_engine


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (stascom)*

Look in the FAQ thread.
http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------

